# training wih family



## Ted White (May 2, 2006)

Hi All,

I want to rain with my son (14) taking a hand and turn as handler. Does this pose training issues? I know there are those that advocate a 1 handler - 1 dog approach like Mr. Frawley


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Mr. F. notwithstanding, I've always been a one dog - one handler person, but then I am in a different business. I understand he's the dog training diety and it pains me to agree with him. 

Mod edit: easy Frost, no trash talking allowed.

DFrost


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

I agree one dog one handler. Otherwise it's too confusing for the dog, especially a young green dog. Remember, dogs are masters at reading nonverbal cues we don't even know we are giving but do give nontheless. When you give a command your dog is responding to a whole host of cues from body language to odors.

I take back the "young green" dog part. If you want a laugh, take a look at an inexperienced person who decides the best way to get into the sport is to throw a lot of $$$ at a German for a schHIII then tries to tell the dog what to do. 9 times out of 10 that dog will look at the person as if to say "You & what army?"

p.s. he aint my deity


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

I agree with the one-handler advice, along with clear structure -- no confusion in the dog's mind about his place in the pack.


P.S. No more anti-LB or -Frawley comments are needed. ](*,)


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

I'm not anti LB or Frawley. I think some people brown nose him sort of like how Eddie Haskel treated the Beavers mom - but that sure wasn't his fault either!!!!!


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

What was Eddie doing with Moms beaver???


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Ted White said:


> ... I want to train with my son (14) taking a hand and turn as handler. Does this pose training issues? ...


I'm curious about how folks with kids and a working dog in the house enforce pack structure while keeping a one-handler protocol.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> What was Eddie doing with Moms beaver???


:-\" :-\" :-\"   :-D


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> What was Eddie doing with Moms beaver???


Now that was funny right there, don't care who ya are.

DFrost


----------



## Robert Blok (Jul 26, 2006)

Connie Sutherland said:


> I agree with the one-handler advice, along with clear structure -- no confusion in the dog's mind about his place in the pack.
> 
> 
> P.S. No more anti-LB or -Frawley comments are needed. ](*,)



I think David stated it very politely, it was very tactful for a State Trooper under pressure )
Robert


----------



## Ted White (May 2, 2006)

Hmmm, then what to do... My boy is really excited about this. I'll be doing the majority of the training, but it is potentially a good father / son thing.

Any suggestions as to weave him in?


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

It may be a good father son thing, but it's a really bad idea for the dog. Buy him his own dog.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

susan tuck said:


> Buy him his own dog.


That sounds like a great idea. 8)


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Connie Sutherland said:


> I'm curious about how folks with kids and a working dog in the house enforce pack structure while keeping a one-handler protocol.


I've always worked with my kids (now grandkids) with pack structure and manners. That doesn't have to include formal commands.
Once the dog goes through a training process, then I allow the kids to give commands, under strict supervision of course.
Both of my daughters handled dogs in obedience classes after they had proven to me to have good leadership over the dogs. They were both aprox 12 yrs old when they did this. 
My son spent a lot of time in the hunting field with me and the terriers.
Both daughters now have $#%^&*# Chi dogs. I have no idea where I went wrong! ](*,)


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

I know where you went wrong, Bob. Had you told them that under no circumstances were they to get near your "real" dogs, you would not be in the predicament of children with "chi" dogs that you now find yourself in, because as we all know girls are "contrary" in actions.


----------



## Amanda Layne (Aug 9, 2006)

susan tuck said:


> I know where you went wrong, Bob. Had you told them that under no circumstances were they to get near your "real" dogs, you would not be in the predicament of children with "chi" dogs that you now find yourself in, because as we all know girls are "contrary" in actions.


hahahaha.......=D> =D> =D>


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

!!WIMMINS!!   Gotta love em! :-D :wink:


----------



## Mac McCluskey (May 17, 2007)

Maybe I missed this, but what is it that you are planning to train for? Sport or something else?
I'm in a situation where my dog is handled by me for the ob , and jumps but by some else for the bitework ( I wear the suit for our club), without any real conflict. 

Depends a lot on what you are training for...

mac


----------



## Ted White (May 2, 2006)

Hi Mac,

Primarily a protection dog, but also sport. We'll see how it goes. If it's less than ideal, so be it.


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

At my house my son has the job of "dog boy" Probably not a job he wants, but that's why I'm in charge  He puts dogs in/out, cleans kennels, does some of the feeding, and yes, he gets the dogs out to play with them. Which can include putting them through their paces for a treat or toy. Sometimes I will tell him "don't try to make the dog do X because I'm still working on that and don't want to messed up" but overall the dogs need to recognize him as a secondary handler, and listen to him. If it screws something up, so be it. It's more important to me that they view him as someone they need to listen to, within reason. 

If he had a strong interest in sport, I'd get him his own dog. But he has only the occasional interest, likes to hop in the suit once in awhile, or handle a dog for me. I'll let him, cultivating his interest is more important to me then any possible minor training issue it might create. I can't count how many dogs training I've screwed up because I was letting them be used to train decoys, and in the process my own dogs training suffered. I'm not going to do any less for my own son. 

But that is just my personal priorities. I'm not saying it's right or wrong, it's just how I look at it. If my goal was top level competition work then I probably wouldn't let anyone else handle my dog.

I should also add my dogs seem to handle this just fine. They know who is giving the command, and whether they actually have to listen to it


----------



## Ted White (May 2, 2006)

Thanks for that Kadi. That's probably the boat that I'm in... and my son's continued interest has yet to be seen.


----------

